

Nokia buys Twango for $100M, continues social media sharing push - jsjenkins168
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB118522778257175434-lMyQjAxMDE3ODI1MzIyMjM3Wj.html

======
zaidf
100M for a site most of us haven't heard of? Beats me! Hopefully they know
what they're doing.

~~~
menloparkbum
Whomever was running the negotiation side at Twango sure knew what they were
doing. Launch to $100M exit in 9 months...

------
danw
Twango sounds a lot like Nokias own inhouse "MOSH" application

